# DECA/PI/Router Hookup Question



## Cobra5wood (Aug 17, 2004)

Can I feed the line into my router/DECA/PI bedroom(w/ no TV's) with a splitter off of an adjacent bedroom where I have a Directv receiver or does that router/DECA/PI line have to be a direct line back to the SWM-8 switch?


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Cobra5wood said:


> Can I feed the line into my router/DECA/PI bedroom(w/ no TV's) with a splitter off of an adjacent bedroom where I have a Directv receiver or does that router/DECA/PI line have to be a direct line back to the SWM-8 switch?


Green label splitter will work...


----------



## pstr8ahead (Mar 26, 2007)

mobandit said:


> Green label splitter will work...


I second that.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Cobra5wood said:


> Can I feed the line into my router/DECA/PI bedroom(w/ no TV's) with a splitter off of an adjacent bedroom where I have a Directv receiver or does that router/DECA/PI line have to be a direct line back to the SWM-8 switch?


Sure no problem. It is being done all the time.


----------

